# Diabetic partner -views needed please



## Loulou42 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi everyone just found this forum and hope someone can help,my partner has type 2 and over the last few months he has lost a lot of strength in his legs.He really struggles to walk further than a few yards and the stairs are a nightmare for him,his legs also give way a lot of the time,he has a lot of twitching and jerking in his legs aswell,doesn't know when his legs are hot or cold (feet quite often purple)just wondering if this is because of his diabetes and can anyone give me any further info?he is just brushing it off but I'm getting more worried by the day thanks.


----------



## Redkite (Jan 30, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Loulou 

High blood glucose levels over time can lead to nerve damage (neuropathy), including a loss of sensation in the feet among other things.  It may be diabetes that is causing your partner's symptoms or it could be an entirely different cause, but if he's having trouble walking (and together with the other symptoms you mention), he really should get himself down to the doctors without delay.  Many problems can be nipped in the bud if caught early enough.


----------



## Loulou42 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for your quick reply,he has got a scan on Monday ordered by the neurologist,I am trying to get as clued up as possible on Diabetes as my partner hasn't really been given much info on his condition.Reading through a Diabetes Uk booklet I noticed a section on neuropathy,I'm going to make sure he goes to doctors ASAP,is there any treatment for this do you know?


----------



## pav (Jan 30, 2014)

Welcome to the forum loulou.

As Redkite says best get to a doctor asap, either to confirm its diabetes or not diabetes related. I have nerve damage in my feet, and get the feelings of hot / cold and pins and needles, but not the other symptoms.

Diabetes is an individual thing and effects every one in slightly different ways. It could be worth contacting your local foot screening team as well.

I had a golf ball size blister the other month, and they said I should inform them of anything happens with my feet and they will make an appointment to check every thing is ok or not. In my case it was too late as the damage had been done, its best to make contact asap at least things can be checked out.


----------



## Loulou42 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks Pav I am going to get him too doctors he really needs to find out what's going on as it's turning him into a recluse as he's too worried to go out for fear of falling in public ,thanks again I'm sure this forum will answer a lot of my questions.


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 30, 2014)

Reducing blood sugar levels may improve matters, it depends on how far the damage has progressed. 

Is your partner able to test his blood sugars? Managing blood sugar is key to maintaining a good level of health and testing is vital to that management. Diet, exercise and for many, medications, are also important. Your OH needs to ask the doctor about these things and not wait for the GP or nurse to tell him.


----------



## Loulou42 (Jan 30, 2014)

He has never tested his levels no,we have been together just under 6 months so he never really mentioned his diabetes much until this has happened with his legs and I started questioning him.I wasn't sure wether he should be testing himself and neither does he.Ive found out from him that he hasn't really had any information on his diabetes,after reading about diabetes myself I also realised he doesn't even know what his levels should be!thats how I came across this forum when I was looking for insight into diabetes,


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 30, 2014)

Ah, that's so common I'm afraid.

Here are some links to information that should help. First Jennifer's advice: *How to lower your blood sugar*. And a book you can buy from Amazon, it's a good read for any T2, no matter how long they've had the Big D: *Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year*.

One of the most valuable tools in any diabetic's armoury is a blood glucose testing meter. Testing helps us learn how our diabetes works. It's a bit different for all of us, but by testing we learn what foods do to us and how to adjust our diet accordingly. It is perhaps the most vital tool available to us because, without it, we are working in the dark. If his doctor won't prescribe one on the NHS he should still think about buying one for himself. There are many kinds out there, but one of the best budget ones is the *SG Codefree*, test strips for it cost about ?6.99 per pot of 50 so if money is a concern I would recommend that one. Otherwise, I love my Bayer Contour Next USB, but I get my strips on the NHS, they could cost up to ?30 for a pot of 50.


----------



## pav (Jan 30, 2014)

Alison beat to to it about the meters, the next usb is a great meter and if you ring bayer there a good chance they will send you one for free.

The next hard bit will be getting the test strips on prescription as most don't like to give them out. A lot of us have had to fight to get them, I got so brassed off with my old doctors lack of care and finally changed doctors and it totally different. The new one says I must test and has no problem with giving me test strips.

If you go down the self funding route, the sd code free is about the cheapest option.

Its worth checking if he's had all his annual checks, like the foot screening, eye photographs, eye test at the opticians, and the diabetic review. If not its best to get them booked. After 14 years of little action from the old practice, the first diabetic appointment with the new one, I was offered the x-pert course on diabetes, just got to join the waiting list.


----------



## Loulou42 (Jan 30, 2014)

It's shocking really isn't it?everyone should be made aware of how to cope with diabetes and all it entails ! Thanks I will look on Amazon now.


----------



## Loulou42 (Jan 30, 2014)

Yes he has just had his annual check Pav..I will give Bayer a ring aswell thanks.


----------



## pav (Jan 30, 2014)

Unless you find a good GP practice with good diabetic support your on your own in every thing. My new practice is great, had to wait a few weeks to get the diabetic appointment but worth the wait and should of changed practices sooner.

Had to do a lot of hunting to sort out the bad ones from the good one, means having to travel to get to the new one but worth it. Old one was a two min walk, new one is a half hour walk.


----------



## Haricot (Feb 5, 2014)

*Possibly diabetic plexopathy if legs affected - ie motor neuropathy?*

Hi - I'm new to this forum and have posted a message on the Newbies page titled Diabetic Plexopathy.  Hope I post correctly!  Your partner's symptoms are very similar to mine ie the lack of strength, unable to walk more than 10 metres etc.  Sounds like he has started the diagnostic process already, ie has seen the neurologist.   This is how the process went for me:  Neurologist in November 2013 - she thought I might have compression in my spine, MRI in December 2013, MRI results in February 2014 - no compression so no surgical solution, nerve studies in March, nerve study results in April - nerve damage in lower spine, as no trauma involved blood tests carried out to rule out other possible causes and then left with only possible cause - diabetic plexopathy (also known as diabetic amyotrophy, diabetic lumbosacral radiculoplexus neuropathy, Bruns-Garland syndrome).  Whilst waiting for the diagnosis we ended up buying a wheelchair as it worked out cheaper than hiring one (we thought we could sell it later if no longer required!) plus a walking frame for around the house, raised toilet seat, bench for bath/shower and then finally a stairlift once the diagnosis was received.  I hope your partner gets the answers he needs as soon as is possible so that he can move on with his life.  I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi Loulou. Well done you for looking into things !  There are a lot of things to do / learn to make improvements for him. Good luck


----------



## Brian Cullen (Jan 15, 2016)

Loulou42 said:


> Hi everyone just found this forum and hope someone can help,my partner has type 2 and over the last few months he has lost a lot of strength in his legs.He really struggles to walk further than a few yards and the stairs are a nightmare for him,his legs also give way a lot of the time,he has a lot of twitching and jerking in his legs aswell,doesn't know when his legs are hot or cold (feet quite often purple)just wondering if this is because of his diabetes and can anyone give me any further info?he is just brushing it off but I'm getting more worried by the day thanks.


Hi Loulu42, your partner really needs to bring this to the attention of his doctor, this could be potentially very serious, we all have our issues in this forum, but your partners are pretty immediate, if he doesn't go call the doctor yourself and get a house visit.....


----------

